# المواصفات القياسية العراقية



## أحمد صلاح عبود (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..
تم والحمد لله رفع المواصفات القياسية العراقية على شكل رابطين فقط في مكتبة الكودات الهندسية - صفحة 17 ... هذه نسخة منها وكالتالي :

:30:  الرابط الأول : هذا الرابط يحتوي على المواصفات القياسية فيما يخص مختبر الكونكريت، والمواصفات هنَّ: ( م.ق.ع-كتل البناء الخرسانية المحملة (البلوك)-رقم 1077 ، م.ق.ع-طابوق الرصف الخرساني (المقرنص)-رقم 1606 ، م.ق.ع-حديد التسليح-رقم 2091 ، م.ق.ع-الوحدات البناء الخرسانية الغير محملة (البلوك)-رقم 1129 ، م.ق.ع-المكعبات الخرسانية-رقم 52 ، م.ق.ع-الكاشي الموزائيــك-رقم 1042 ، م.ق.ع-الكاشي العادي-رقم 1043 ، م.ق.ع-القالب الجانبي (الكربستون)-رقم 1106 ، م.ق.ع-الطابوق الطيني-رقم 25 ، م.ق.ع-الطابوق الطيني-رقم 24 ، م.ق.ع-الحجر الطبيعي لأستخدامات البناء (الحجر الجيري، الحجر الرملي، الكَرانيت، الرخام)-رقم 1387 ، م.ق.ع-الجص-رقم 27 ، م.ق.ع-البلاطات الخرسانية السابقة الصب (الشتايكَر)-رقم 1107 ، م.ق.ع-البلاط السيراميكي-رقم 1704-1 ، م.ق.ع-الأسمنت البورتلاندي-رقم 5 ، 
الدليل الاسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الـ B.R.C -رقم 154 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لفحص طابوق الرصف الخرساني-رقم 969 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الحجر الطبيعي-رقم 65 ، الدليل الأسترشادي المرجعي لفحص الاسمنت-رقم 198 ، الـلباب الخرسانـي )... حمل الآن من الرابط أدناه...
http://www.4shared.com/file/74851865/1b5cc7b6/Concrete_Lab.html​ 

:30:  الرابط الثاني : هذا الرابط يحتوي على المواصفات القياسية فيما يخص مختبر التربة، والمواصفات هنَّ: ( م.ق.ع -مواد التربة والركام المستخدمة في الطبقات السطحية،الأساس وتحت الأساس-رقم 1693 ، م.ق.ع-ركام المصادر الطبيعية المستعمل في الخرسانة والبناء-رقم 45 ، م.ق.ع-مناخل الاختبارات ذات النسيج السلكي-رقم 3642 ، م.ق.ع-فحص التآكل بأستعمال جهاز لوس انجلس-رقم 41 ، م.ق.ع-ركام وحصى المرشحات-رقم 1555 ، م.ق.ع-تعيين مقاسات وشكل جسيمات الركام-رقم 30 ، م.ق.ع-تعيين الكثافة والوزن النوعي وامتصاص الماء والفجوات في الركام-رقم 31 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لتعيين محتوى الرطوبة في التربة-رقم 9-هـ ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لتعيين الفراغات في المادة المالئة الجافة للتربة-رقم 557 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي لإيجاد الكثافة النسبية لجسيمات التربة-رقم 9-ز ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي-طريقة فحص كثافة التربة في الموقع بواسطة اسطوانة الحفر-رقم 854 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي-طرق فحص مناخل الاختبار ذات النسيج السلكي-رقم 897 ، الدليل الإسترشادي المرجعي-طرق أخذ نماذج التربة-رقم 153 )... حمل الآن من الرابط أدناه...
http://www.4shared.com/file/74855251/b5e942ed/Soil_Lab.html​ 

:30: مـلاحـظـة 1 : بالنسبة إلى مختبر الإسفلت فليس لديَّ مواصفات عنها ولكن المواصفتين رقم (45 و1555) في المواصفات التابعة لمختبر التربة تستخدم كذلك في فحوصات الإسفلت... مـع تحياتـي




















​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (12 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## rwmam (12 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل الخير في دنياك واخرتك وقد كنت احتاج هذه المعلومات فعلا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر واحلى عيدية من اخ كريم


----------



## علي صالح شلال (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخوي ابو شهاب


----------



## mahood (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك ألله بك


----------



## gafel (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حيدر القزاز (11 مايو 2009)

الاستاذ العزيز أحمد
بارك الله فيك و زادك علما 
لقد كنت بحاجة لهذه المواصفات و اتمنى منك ان تزودني بالمواصفات الامريكية للكونكريت لاني لم استطع تحميلها من الموقع الورفق مع الرابط في هذا الموقع 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احلى مهندسة (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم....
شكرا لهذه المساهمة الرائعة...اذا ممكن اود على الحصول على الشروط العامة للمقاولات في العراق و ايضا الحصول على شروط البناء
اني محتاجتها و بصراحة ما اعرف من وين اكدر احصل عليها


----------



## eng_hno (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.noor78 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير .........


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك -آمين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sabahs (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" لك اتمنالك كل الخير


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لكن اذا عندك شروط المقاولات العراقية ممكن تفيدنا به


----------



## la_wa_3unik (7 يناير 2010)

Thank you aloooooooot is that all??
Or there is more but you dont have them
because i want the full version


----------



## حوراء راضي (19 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك و زادك علما 
لقد كنت بحاجة لهذه المواصفات و اتمنى منك ان تزودني بالمواصفات الامريكية للكونكريت لاني لم استطع تحميلها من الموقع المرفق مع الرابط في هذا الموقع 
و شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (19 يناير 2010)

ممنونين اخي العزيز لجهودك


----------



## salim salim (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rj_eng (23 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخ احمد


----------



## زينب.. (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يناير 2010)

للرفع----------------


----------



## قتيبة غازي (25 يناير 2010)

مكاتب الاستنساخ داخل الجامعة التكنولوجية


----------



## al araby 82 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديار26 (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## helziyad (6 فبراير 2010)

سلام الله عليكم 
ممكن كود عراقي كامل....
لماذا الكود العراقي موجود ولا نعمل به


----------



## aziz_aaaa (6 فبراير 2010)

*المقايسة والذرعات*

السلام عليكم
اذا كان لديكم كراس المقايسات الكمية العراقية ارجو ارفاقه مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمر ماجد المهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خيرا واشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه لكوني مهندس مدني عراقي وان شاء الله نستفاد منها جميعا


----------



## سيف الدليمي (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engaljilany (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد صالح العماري (16 أكتوبر 2010)

رحم الله والديك دنيا واخره


----------



## ali.moon53 (20 مايو 2011)

لايعمل لطفا


----------



## aziz_aaaa (20 مايو 2011)

*دليل المهندس المقيم - وزارة الاسكان والتعمير العراقية*



احلى مهندسة قال:


> السلام عليكم....
> شكرا لهذه المساهمة الرائعة...اذا ممكن اود على الحصول على الشروط العامة للمقاولات في العراق و ايضا الحصول على شروط البناء
> اني محتاجتها و بصراحة ما اعرف من وين اكدر احصل عليها



السلام عليكم
ارفق لكم دليل المهندس المقيم الصادر من وزارة الاسكان والتعمير العراقية ويحوي على المواصفات و دليل الذرعة الموحد والشروط العامة للمقاولات العراقية
اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## مازن ألحسن (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم ..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_sandy (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا
:20:


----------



## eng_sandy (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم لم اجد شيئا على هذه الروابط مع حاجتي الماسة لهذه المواصفات وخاصة المواصفة الخاصة بفحص الاملاح للرمل . ارجو تزويدي بها بالسرعة الممكنة .رجاءا رجاءا رجاءا رجاءاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdyamdb (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم لم اجد شيئا على هذه الروابط مع حاجتي لهذه المواصفات
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## magdyamdb (17 أغسطس 2011)

links are expired, plz check. thanks


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (18 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز احمد صلاح ..جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة ..ولكن موقع 4sahred مغلق في البلد الموجود فيه حاليا ..فهل هذه المواصفات هي الطبعة القديمة منها (غير المطبوعة ببرنامج معالجة النصوص وبعضها مكتوب باليد ) ومنها علي سبيل المثال 
[FONT=&quot]1-مسودة المواصفات القياسية العراقية رقم 2642 –مناحل الاختبار ذات النسيج السلكي (1999)[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2-تحديث المواصفة 1606 –طابوق الرصف الخرساني(1999)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهل هي نفس الملفات التي قام الاخ عزيز azzizبرفعها 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (18 أغسطس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Dear eng. sandy [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Please make uploading from the following link[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/776677_01313629636.jpg
or read the contribution of aziz_aaaa [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (18 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز د. مجدي 
ارجو رفع الملفات من مشاركة الاخ aziz_aaaa
ففيها ضالتك


----------



## aziz_aaaa (18 أغسطس 2011)

eng_sandy قال:


> السلام عليكم لم اجد شيئا على هذه الروابط مع حاجتي الماسة لهذه المواصفات وخاصة المواصفة الخاصة بفحص الاملاح للرمل . ارجو تزويدي بها بالسرعة الممكنة .رجاءا رجاءا رجاءا رجاءاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> مع جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم
اعيد ارفاق الملفات وهي تحتوي على جميع ما يحتاجه المهندس العراقي في الموقع من شروط عامة ومواصفات تنفيذ ومواصفات مواد


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرررررررررا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.Om (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## pinar (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ..لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## م..العرايفى (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى على المساهمة


----------



## magdyamdb (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you very much my dear dr. maki. best regards. dr. magdy


----------



## alalusy (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الف رحمة على والديك


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسيم علي (2 أكتوبر 2014)

رحمة الله على والديكم


----------

